# 1954 Simplex on FB Marketplace Forect City NC



## jimbo53 (Aug 7, 2019)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2330389390508670/


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 7, 2019)

It looks really complete, but 6 grand is too much for me.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Aug 7, 2019)

I don 't know if complete,,,, where is the brake on this one?


----------

